# The Caravan Club v The Camping and Caravan Club



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance but are these two sepearate entities?
Which is better for motorhomes?
Which is better for small sites in England?

Thanks


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

They are definitely two separate organisations.
As far as choosing between them you will find that they both have their supporters and their detractors. Both organisations have their own sites plus a large set of CL's or CS's - small (less that 5 pitch) sites.
We're members of the C&CC and are fairly happy with them.
Probably best if you look at their websites and decide from there.
Bill


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes

both have some sites with motorhome service points, but not all , CCC have the ability at those sites with service points to drop in & use the facilities (inc showers) and dump etc, so you can be "wilding" and just pop in; CC have most sites (approx 2:1). CC sites are generally a bit "posher". CCC sites all take tents (the Camping in the title), and are more relaxed; in the summer when grass pitches are available you can get good bargains at CCC sites on grass without hookup.

CL (CC) and CS (CCC) sites are available - probably in the same ratio as owned sites. Good value, but nornally rural locations.

What swings it for many people is the CCC's temporary holiday sites which are run voluntarily by club members, and offer a cheap stop at mainly holiday resport locations.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

For the sake of less than half a tank of fuel it may be worth joining both. After a year dump the one you do not like or use less.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > What swings it for many people is the CCC's temporary holiday sites which are run voluntarily by club members, and offer a cheap stop at mainly holiday resport locations.
> ...


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

CC&C for us,
as said Temporary holiday sites, and weekend meets, which you can turn up at, and not even be from there DA,
used plenty of the cs sites, we prefer the own sanitation type of site,
never had a bad experience with them either,
Make sure you make friends with the tuggers though, specially the ones with big 4x4's, for them wet front wheel drive days, :lol: :lol: 
Misty


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Ray, but am I right in saying that you have to book CC holiday sites, but I know you can just turn up to the majority of CCC hoilday sites?


----------



## Robbins33 (Jul 19, 2013)

Another difference between the two is C&CC require a deposit for booking a pitch, whilst CC do not. Result is CC pitches seem to get fully booked quickly and then presumably cancelled a couple of weeks before the booked dates if not required.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't want to be pedantic but as you are trying to distinguish between the two clubs I thought I'd point out that the C&CC is actually called The Camping and CaravanNING Club.

I'd agree that, unless you're desperate to save £40 or so, it's worth joining both and then deciding if you want to cancel one later.

We joined both and almost came to the decision to drop the C&CC as we found we weren't using it so much. Then on a trip to Scotland it was the C&CC sites that were in the places we wanted to be. There are a couple of CS sites (C&CC) that we stay on regularly because they are near to relatives we visit, and we sometimes stay at a Temporary Holiday Site on the way, so we've retained membership of both clubs.

Given that members get cheaper rates you don't have to stay often on a club's sites to save the membership cost.


Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Ray, but am I right in saying that you have to book CC holiday sites, but I know you can just turn up to the majority of CCC hoilday sites?
> ...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We belong to both, the discount on sites when used gives me the membership fee money back. I like the C&CC holiday sites, but the CC. CLs, we use quite a bit. 

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread prompted me to look at the CC website (we are C&CC members ). I was quite disappointed at the Holiday Rallies. We use the C&CC THS rallies a lot, with the occasional CS visit but hardly ever set foot on a Club Site.

The CC holiday rallies are very short when compared with the C&CC. We have favourite ones where we might stay up to 2 weeks but often stay up to a week at others. The CC ones seem rarely to last longer than a week and the 2 DA sites I looked at had limited numbers for the longer ones.

I have decided against also joining the CC but that is only down to the way we use the van.


----------



## oldsalt45 (Feb 17, 2013)

We have been members of both for a few years now. Like many others we thought that we would see which club sites we use the most, but as it turned out we still use both. 
We have discovered that if one club doesn't have any sites in the area we want to visit the other one does, so we will continue with both.

Andy


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We were members of both but left the C&CC this year in disgust at their introducing "Ryanair" style pricing for their sites - ie you can't calculate actual price until you make booking, prices are in bands - and at their decreasing the time in advance of booked arrival you can cancel without losing deposit.

We'd maybe have left anyway because we've found we use their sites and CSs far less than the CC ones. As has already been said, nationally there are more CLs (CC) than CSs (C&CC) - but I seem to recall from a forum discussion some time back that it's the other way round in some areas, I think possibly in the South East? If that's so it might influence you one way or the other.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Both clubs for us as they offer different sites at places we want to visit. Moreover, with the discounts you get from the sites for eating places, over a season our subs are virtually paid for.

Dave


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

We belong to both because we want the widest choice of sites, especially those near to towns and villages as most commercial sites seem to be away from civilisation. Hardstanding pitches on CC sites are usually much larger than those of the C&CC but with a motorhome if does not make a lot of difference. Staff on CC sites more reserved than those on C&CC sites. We tend not to book that far in advance and never really had a problem getting pitches on either Club's sites.

David


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for all your help, I'm a lot wiser now


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We're members of both clubs and have used their sites and CL/CS.

As others have said, you'll often find one clubs site in one area and another's in a different area. Being a member of both gives us more choice.

I find them pretty similar and I don't find one club's staff more stuffy than the other's, in fact I've always found them extremely helpful.

As others have said, both clubs have local centres which run rallies or meets, the CC ones you have to book but at least you know you're going to get onto the site, the C&CC meets are much less formal but you run the risk of being turned away if they get full.

We like the rallies, it stops us not getting out in the MH. Contrary to what some MHers think, the tuggers use their showers and chem toilets because most rallies are on fields without toilet and shower blocks (no different to so-called wild camping really).

Mr Wez


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Briefly, we were both but dropped the C&CC because their booking web site was inferior to the CC, that's all.
Bd..


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Like many others who use this forum we have membership of both. We find that the C&CC run great winter sun rallies, but the CC's sites and facilities are second to none and they also have a very user friendly booking system.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We are also members of both. As has been mentioned it gives greater choice of all sites whether CS, CC, CL or C&CC. C&CC also give age discount for over 55's


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

They are also both worth joining if you want booked sites in Spain in the winter. CCC do ralleys if that is what you want.CC do not do ralleys but you can book more or less the same sites.
The rates and conditions are much better than ASCI if you want a long stay at one site.
We have never found their ferry quotes competative but others have.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

safariboy said:


> They are also both worth joining if you want booked sites in Spain in the winter. CCC do ralleys if that is what you want.CC do not do ralleys but you can book more or less the same sites.
> The rates and conditions are much better than ASCI if you want a long stay at one site.
> We have never found their ferry quotes competative but others have.


The CC do hold rallies but these are run by the regional centres, you can join these rallies if you're a member of the CC. The West Hampshire centre ran a rally in Brittany a few years ago that was attended by members from other centres, likewise, the Cheshire centre ran a rally to the Netherlands which people could join.

It is true that these rallies aren't advertised in the CC brochure, the only way to find out is by seeing the adverts in the CC magazine.

Mr Wez


----------

